# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  اول هاك من تعديلي هاك حكم أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام  -- الاصدار 1 --

## THE BLUE DRAGON

السلام عليكم

هذا اول هاك من تعديلي عليه 

واسمه هاك --- حكم أمير المؤمينين عليه السلام الأسبوعيه ----

وانه بعدني مبتدأ بالهاكات 
وان شاء الله اخليه يتغير اوتوماتيكيا 
بس هذا الهاك يتعدل عن طريق اي برنامج تحرير




```
 <!-- top ahadeth box -->
<table class="tborder" cellpadding="$stylevar[cellpadding]" cellspacing="$stylevar[cellspacing]" border="0" *****="100%" align="center">
    <thead>
        <tr>
            <td class="tcat">
            <p align="center">&nbsp;<span lang="ar-sa"><b><font color="#FF0000" face="Traditional Arabic" size="4">حكم 
            أمير المؤمنين</font></b></span><b><font color="#FF0000" face="Traditional Arabic" size="4"> 
            -- <span lang="ar-ae">عليه السلام --</span><span lang="ar-sa"> الأسبوعية</span></font></b><span lang="ar-sa"><span lang="ar-sa">
            </span></span></p>
            </td>
        </tr>
    </thead>
    <tbody id="collapseobj_forumhome_statistics" style="$vbcollapse[collapseobj_forumhome_statistics]">
        <tr>
            <td class="alt2" *****="100%" valign="top" bgcolor="#C8FCF6">
            <p align="center"><font size="2" color="#3333FF">
            <marquee onmouseover="this.stop()" style="COLOR:#0000FF; font-family:Traditional Arabic; text-align:center; font-size:14pt; font-weight:bold; margin-left:10; margin-right:10; margin-top:15; margin-bottom:0" onmouseout="this.start()" scrollamount="5" scrolldelay="100" *****="899" bgcolor="#C8FCF6" height="32" direction="right" width="375">«البخل 
            والجبن والحرص من أصل واحد ، يجمعهن سوء الظن بالله تعالى »</marquee></font></p>
            </td>
        </tr>
</table>
<p align="center">
تصميم 
<p align="center"><span lang="en-us">THE BLUE DRAGON</span></p>
<p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
<!-- end top ahadeth box -->
```


وهو الأصدار الاول

وان شاء الله اضيف اشياء جديده  واتمنى عدم حذف الحقوق 

ويمكن وضعه في اي مكان 
وانصح في وضعه في الهيدر افضل

وان شاء الله الاصدار القادم يكون افضل

----------

